# 820 VISA - Applied May 2015. Anyone else around the same time?



## LivNaomi (May 15, 2015)

Hi - Just wondering if anyone else has applied for the 820 Partner Visa around May 2015 (we applied on the 5th!!), and whether they have had any correspondence at all? Or for anyone who applied previous to this date, how long it took before they received any kind of correspondence?!

I'm freaking out about getting all the right documents uploaded and I feel like it's a bit of a mess, or that I'm uploading things that are irrelevant. But I feel it's better to be over-prepared than under! Just got to book my medical assessment, which I'm a bit worried about, and upload a few more documents and then it should be fine for them to proceed. Does anyone know if they get in contact with you if you have insufficient details or evidence to accompany your application?

xx


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

LivNaomi said:


> Hi - Just wondering if anyone else has applied for the 820 Partner Visa around May 2015 (we applied on the 5th!!), and whether they have had any correspondence at all? Or for anyone who applied previous to this date, how long it took before they received any kind of correspondence?!
> 
> I'm freaking out about getting all the right documents uploaded and I feel like it's a bit of a mess, or that I'm uploading things that are irrelevant. But I feel it's better to be over-prepared than under! Just got to book my medical assessment, which I'm a bit worried about, and upload a few more documents and then it should be fine for them to proceed. Does anyone know if they get in contact with you if you have insufficient details or evidence to accompany your application?
> 
> xx


Hi there,

I applied May 14, 2015 and living in Adelaide as well .

It's highly unlikely that you will receive any correspondence this early in the waiting game unless you or your sponsor were not eligible to lodge an application.

DIBP is under no obligation to request additional information except police checks and medical. It's best to upload all that's applicable to you within a few weeks of submitting your application. Also, some people get a visa decision without any contact at all.

I'm toying with the idea of waiting awhile to do medicals since I don't want to risk having to do them again (hate blood tests lol). Applications are taking 12-15 months these days so be prepared for the long wait.

Feel free to message me if you want to chat some time .


----------



## Pevs (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

I applied March 26th. Am also in the process of uploading evidence, a lot of it!

Yeah, I've heard similar in regards to contact. By the sounds of things, it's a waiting game from here.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi all,
I applied on 23 March 2015 online. We uploaded the majority of evidence, including police checks, within the first two weeks, but added a couple of other things about four weeks after the original submission date. We plan to submit the medicals about 4-6 months after original submission. This may sound weird, but I am hoping we'll never hear from DIBP except to just one day receive the grant notice. I gave them so much information I am not really interested in doing more (but will if they ask, of course!).  I'll let you folks know if I do hear something, though.
Cheers, 
Misha


----------



## LivNaomi (May 15, 2015)

Pevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied March 26th. Am also in the process of uploading evidence, a lot of it!
> 
> Yeah, I've heard similar in regards to contact. By the sounds of things, it's a waiting game from here.


I'm also still uploading a lot of evidence.. I got a bit worried as it seemed that a lot of people uploaded pretty much straight away! I got my boyfriend to do his part of the application, submitted that, then uploaded the bits of evidence I had handy, and now it's a case of scanning in multiple documents/travel tickets/bills/receipts etc etc etc... I just don't know if I'm going a bit over the top! hahah x


----------



## LivNaomi (May 15, 2015)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Hi all,
> I applied on 23 March 2015 online. We uploaded the majority of evidence, including police checks, within the first two weeks, but added a couple of other things about four weeks after the original submission date. We plan to submit the medicals about 4-6 months after original submission. This may sound weird, but I am hoping we'll never hear from DIBP except to just one day receive the grant notice. I gave them so much information I am not really interested in doing more (but will if they ask, of course!).  I'll let you folks know if I do hear something, though.
> Cheers,
> Misha


I'm a bit unsure when to do the medical. I kind of want it over and done with and out of the way so I don't have to worry about it any longer!! It is just the main applicant that needs the medical, is that correct? My partner is Australian, and wont need to have one done as far as I'm aware?

Liv


----------



## teijhal (Jun 11, 2015)

syd said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied May 14, 2015 and living in Adelaide as well .
> 
> ...


hello,I've heard from this year we have to wait the standard processing time n we can't get the visa sooner us that true??


----------



## Tashpotato (Mar 12, 2015)

Pevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied March 26th. Am also in the process of uploading evidence, a lot of it!
> 
> Yeah, I've heard similar in regards to contact. By the sounds of things, it's a waiting game from here.


March 26th too! I'm from UK and live in Perth now. Applied online.

I do have a question though, when I applied the current wait times were listed as 5-7 months, but now they have gone up, does that count me or only people who are applying since?


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

teijhal said:


> hello,I've heard from this year we have to wait the standard processing time n we can't get the visa sooner us that true??


Well, the standard processing time is 12 to 15 months now, but nothing prevents visas from being processed earlier if a CO is so inclined. I think there were a few grants earlier in the year around the 10 month mark.

If you contact DIBP prior to the 12-15 months timeline, you are likely to receive a response that indicates that your visa will be process in line with the standard processing time.

It's an annoyingly long and frustrating wait...hang in there .


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Tashpotato said:


> March 26th too! I'm from UK and live in Perth now. Applied online.
> 
> I do have a question though, when I applied the current wait times were listed as 5-7 months, but now they have gone up, does that count me or only people who are applying since?


I think it applies to all 820 applications. It's early days yet...sit tight .


----------



## Pevs (Nov 24, 2014)

Just realized that I typed an incorrect application date, I actually applied 26th May 2015.

Patience....


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

I applied January 2015, the 10th to be precise and I'm still waiting, nothing yet, I've settled in for a long wait!


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Tashpotato said:


> March 26th too! I'm from UK and live in Perth now. Applied online. I do have a question though, when I applied the current wait times were listed as 5-7 months, but now they have gone up, does that count me or only people who are applying since?


In a logical world, this would only apply to those who lodged their applications after you but with the Department, they use the term backlog incorrectly as it's obvious what they're doing is frontlog!

I'm afraid the increase of waiting period applies to you as well.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

LivNaomi said:


> I'm a bit unsure when to do the medical. I kind of want it over and done with and out of the way so I don't have to worry about it any longer!! It is just the main applicant that needs the medical, is that correct? My partner is Australian, and wont need to have one done as far as I'm aware?
> 
> Liv


I just saw your question now. I waited until 5 months after lodging so that I don't have to do it again in the event it takes over 12 months to process (I hope not!). Only applicants need a health check.


----------



## Legodarthmaul (Sep 3, 2015)

TarlarAustralia said:


> I applied January 2015, the 10th to be precise and I'm still waiting, nothing yet, I've settled in for a long wait!


I applied on 3 March 2015, CO contacted me after a month with dates for medical/character - Just had my medical today and already done my police checks. Are you at same stage?

Hoping after they get my results it wont be long.....


----------



## Pevs (Nov 24, 2014)

Legodarthmaul said:


> I applied on 3 March 2015, CO contacted me after a month with dates for medical/character - Just had my medical today and already done my police checks. Are you at same stage?
> 
> Hoping after they get my results it wont be long.....


Hi,

Are you applying for an 820 after a PMV?


----------



## TexstraliaCouple (Jun 27, 2015)

I applied for the PMV in June 2015, so not much later 

Sent in my police checks & medicals when I sent application originally. I did them before hand. All healthy and no record.

I haven't got a case officer yet or heard anything though unfortunately. I'm from the US!


----------



## TarlarAustralia (Jun 17, 2015)

Legodarthmaul said:


> I applied on 3 March 2015, CO contacted me after a month with dates for medical/character - Just had my medical today and already done my police checks. Are you at same stage?
> 
> Hoping after they get my results it wont be long.....


I sent my medicals and police certificate with the application so they didn't have to ask me for them. Received nothing yet!
I'll be happy if I hear anything back this year, I was told around 14 months so that's not till March 2016! Good luck


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

For those of us who applied for 820 in April/May 2015, we have awhile yet before we can realistically expect any response from DIBP. I went ahead and got medical and police check done and I'm planning to submit more evidence at the 8th month mark.

How's everyone else holding up?


----------



## Parksydney (Jan 25, 2015)

I applied on 11th of April by online with all documents that I uploaded on that day. I did upload again after Tax return. 
Processing time frame is 12-15 months on website but the acknowledge letter said 9-12months so hope not 15months.


----------



## Matt1922 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi guys,
Me and my girlfriend applied in April this year (2015)...We went through an Immi Agent,the application is assessment ready.
It has been 6 months we havent heard a thing hope we get a case officer soon


----------



## Matt1922 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi guys,
Me and my girlfriend applied in April this year (2015)...We went through an Immi Agent,the application is assessment ready.
It has been 6 months we havent heard a thing hope we get a case officer soon


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Matt1922 said:


> Hi guys,
> Me and my girlfriend applied in April this year (2015)...We went through an Immi Agent,the application is assessment ready.
> It has been 6 months we havent heard a thing hope we get a case officer soon


Hope you didn't refer to her as your girlfriend in your application as an 820 is a partner visa


----------



## skl (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi there. I have applied 12th of April 2015, online, onshore.. After 3 weeks it will be 12 months. However I havent heard anything yet


----------



## Michelle_N (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi there,

I applied 26 June 2015, got an automatic email saying my application is in queue, but haven't got an HAP ID...


----------



## Tashpotato (Mar 12, 2015)

Applied 18th March 2015. Finally got an email asking for police check (I sent wrong one when I applied). got my email exactly a year after applying.
I'd assume you've still got a wait infront of you.


----------



## LivNaomi (May 15, 2015)

Michelle_N said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied 26 June 2015, got an automatic email saying my application is in queue, but haven't got an HAP ID...


Hey Michelle_N

Are you sure you haven't got a HAP ID?? I didn't get emailed mine, it was in a section of the application where it referred to the medical!

The layout of the application page has changed somewhat recently so I'm not 100% where you would find this now, but keep your eye out for a tab that says something about a medical. When you click on that, it gets you to fill out a few questions about your medical history, then gives you a referral letter to print out with your HAP ID on it, as well as tells you where you need to go for your medical so you can book it online 

Hope you find it and good luck with everything!

I also have an email to say mine is in the queue and could be processed before June 30th as long as everything they need is available to them! EEEK!  x


----------



## skl (Jan 20, 2016)

LivNaomi said:


> Hey Michelle_N
> 
> Are you sure you haven't got a HAP ID?? I didn't get emailed mine, it was in a section of the application where it referred to the medical!
> 
> ...


Hi everyone. Its so frustrating checking email everyday hoping to see visa - granted email. I came up today as DIBP asked who aplied in march -april 2015 to upload all needed evidences by 30th of april we might not hear from them before 30th of april. In case they will issue for someone visa before that date what is the point for them sending us email and puting due date as 30th of april. What do you think? i am refering for those who recently get email from DIBP.


----------



## Michelle_N (Oct 16, 2015)

LivNaomi said:


> Hey Michelle_N
> 
> Are you sure you haven't got a HAP ID?? I didn't get emailed mine, it was in a section of the application where it referred to the medical!
> 
> ...


Hi LivNaomi,

Thanks for sharing! I know applicants who applied online can see that ID from their account but I applied in person at Melbourne immigration office 9 months ago . I called them 3 weeks ago to ask abt it and they told me they haven't sent one, all I can do now is just wait. 

The email I got is just automatic email and didn't say when it could be processed...


----------



## Pevs (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

It's coming up to the 12 month mark for me now. has anyone who applied around April/May heard anything apart from the generic emails that it looks like we all received a couple of months back?

Thanks


----------



## skl (Jan 20, 2016)

Pevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's coming up to the 12 month mark for me now. has anyone who applied around April/March heard anything apart from the generic emails that it looks like we all received a couple of months back?
> 
> Thanks


it's coming 13 months for me. I was requested form 80. Since then have not heard anything


----------



## Secia (Apr 2, 2016)

I have been waiting for 15 months and there haven't been any updates.

I called Immi and they said my application is being looked at, but it has been looked at since March this year.


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Pevs said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's coming up to the 12 month mark for me now. has anyone who applied around April/May heard anything apart from the generic emails that it looks like we all received a couple of months back?
> 
> Thanks


The 19th of this month will be 12 months since application. The person who started this thread got her visa about 3 weeks ago.

I keep checking my email lol. I did a good job of putting visa out of my mind, but now that May is here, I'm getting a bit anxious. GRRR


----------



## Pevs (Nov 24, 2014)

syd said:


> The 19th of this month will be 12 months since application. The person who started this thread got her visa about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I keep checking my email lol. I did a good job of putting visa out of my mind, but now that May is here, I'm getting a bit anxious. GRRR


I'm obsessed with checking my email at the moment.


----------



## skl (Jan 20, 2016)

Pevs said:


> I'm obsessed with checking my email at the moment.


hi guys do you know asst manager and case officer is the same? I get an email from asst manager


----------



## syd (May 13, 2014)

Just an update: 820 was granted this afternoon -12 months and 10 days wait time. I had no prior contact from CO, but I did ring DIBP last week. 


Goodluck to everyone waiting and do not be afraid to contact them if you have been waiting over 12 months.


----------



## Pevs (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi All,

My 820 was granted last night, lodged application 26/05/2015. 

Good luck to those that are still waiting.


----------



## Michelle_N (Oct 16, 2015)

Congrats Pevs,

I applied one month later than you, 26/06/2015, still waiting.


Pevs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 820 was granted last night, lodged application 26/05/2015.
> 
> Good luck to those that are still waiting.


----------



## Ejona (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello,

Do you mind me asking, when did you submit your Medicals and Police Checks. I am from Canada and I am not sure what kind of police checks I would need to provide. Is the police check submitted together with the rest of the application or after the application?

Thanks 



Michelle_N said:


> Congrats Pevs,
> 
> I applied one month later than you, 26/06/2015, still waiting.


----------

